# Flounder



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Does anyone know whats the magic water temp is before the flounder start heading in to the inlets?the inlets im thinking about are pawleys and murrells
thanks in advance


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

bmcox86, I don't know about the temp, but it will be when there is food and bootie.  I would GUESS above 80d, when the bait really starts moving. Food and girlfriends/boyfriends is what they want.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

When the dogwood blooms the flatfish are in the creek.....here.....Kingfish


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

if it comes from kingfish, it is like gold, so remember it.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

I'M thinking at a solid 66 degrees you will see some build up at the inlet mouths but the minnows that bring them inside in numbers won't show til 68 degrees.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

kingfish said:


> When the dogwood blooms the flatfish are in the creek.....here.....Kingfish


Also true for Crappie


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Also true for Crappie



What about the ones we've caught all winter lol


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> What about the ones we've caught all winter lol


I am referring to thier movements from deep to shallow water just like the flounder at the same time period. Crappie can be had almost any day of the year as well as many other FW fish. Hey now just cause I caught an anorexic 18" Crappie doesnt mean I'm out of the loop..
Did you guys even have a winter down there this year?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL, nah. Unlike the big ole blue cats, the crappies seemed to downsize in the cool water. Chit, before I started using jigs again, I was feeshin day before New Years Eve and fed 2 dozen minnows to some little bait stealing heathens... bit just like a crappie, slow steady pull. Nothing. I tried 1/32 and 1/64 oz jig heads with a minnow, hooks from #4 down to a #8...big minner small minner....held the rod, laid the rod down....sometimes Id count to 20 after the rod had a steady bow in it then pick it up...nothing...after 45 min of this and 2 dozen minnows (they wouldnt kill em each time mind you, so used the same one several times) I finally caught one...bout 6inches long...right before day they came up in the boat slip I was fishing...about 7-8 of em, all 4-6inches long. Came up just like curious bream. Ive seen it in the summer before in the shade around shallow brush but not in the winter.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

If you wait on the dogwoods here 1/2 of them will be caught before you get started. On Hartwell they came up to 3' for about 3 days in Feb. but a cold front put them back down. They've been shallow for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## hamy (Sep 26, 2006)

*flatfish and trout*



kingfish said:


> When the dogwood blooms the flatfish are in the creek.....here.....Kingfish


you are quite naturally correct "Wayne the Wiseman" as the days of march 21,22,23 produced nicely on both fish.......cruising murrells.......


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Hello Hamy*

Gues it's alright to highjack this old thread. You getting ready for the pompano too. I went down and looked for bait today, but could not find any yet. Won't be long though.

I got a sweet rod for you to try out, see ya at the beach. Should be sheephead on the rocks now too........Kingfish


----------



## hamy (Sep 26, 2006)

*sweet rod and the beach*



kingfish said:


> Gues it's alright to highjack this old thread. You getting ready for the pompano too. I went down and looked for bait today, but could not find any yet. Won't be long though.
> 
> I got a sweet rod for you to try out, see ya at the beach. Should be sheephead on the rocks now too........Kingfish


you know wayne, i really would be interested in trying my hand in some casting. particularly after watching the damage you did on those pomps. i seriously hope i run into you again someday thats for sure. thinking about opening a sandflea farm. think the foothills of nc would be a good locale? heading back to the coast april 4th. take care


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Ponce Inlet*

I'll be down at Ponce then, but we will fish on your next trip, down. Wayne


----------

